# Post Offices ???



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys and Girls - hope you all had a great weekend at the 7's - week 3 begins for me here in Dubai and my latest query is - where do i find a post office ? Live in JBR so somewhere reasonably local would be good - anyone with any ideas as I'd like to send some letters and thatnk you cards back home to Scotland 

Thanks in anticipation

Debra


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Google Emirates Post for nearest locations. I always use the one on Al Wasl Road as my post box is there. Or go to Marina Mall, lower ground floor there is a card shop that sells stamps and a post box just round the corner by the mens loos. There is also a post box by the fountains at Marina Walk.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All post offices listed here:

https://www.emiratespostuae.com/content/english/contact.jsp

-


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

*Post Offices*

Thank you that was just perfect


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Google Emirates Post for nearest locations. I always use the one on Al Wasl Road as my post box is there. Or go to Marina Mall, lower ground floor there is a card shop that sells stamps and a post box just round the corner by the mens loos. There is also a post box by the fountains at Marina Walk.



Is it true that PO Boxes are rented on a calendar year basis and not pro-rated - i.e., if I got one today I would have to renew on 1st January? I've been waiting for January to roll around. thx


----------



## Ask One (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a good one in Karama - easy to get to from the SZR.


----------

